# Ride, ride, ride, ride, ride, ride and of course ride some more.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

About this time of the year Miss M and her youngest sister get the urge to do a lot of riding. A whole lot of riding.

So Saturday after work we took all the photo stuff out of the van, loaded up the bikes and headed off to Lancaster County PA.

Dark and early Sunday morning we headed out of the motel to get a ride in before sis showed up. 

Nice sunrise and it sure was a treat to have dry and cool air to ride in for a change. For this time of year it was downright cold and I almost wished I had worn an undershirt.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

For the first hour of our first ride of the day we were treated to disco ball sky. Then it got grey for a while before the sun finally broke through.

Miss M was pretty excited about getting to ride with her sister later in the day so she was full of fire going down the road. She was killing me and never took it out of the big ring. For some strange reason though about half way through the ride I felt my testosterone levels surging and I was able to drop her like a worn out peloton. 

Hmmmmmmmmmm......must have been something in the beer I had last night.


Then it was back to the motel, load up the car and off to meet the sister and the rest of the days riding.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This is where the riding got intense. Even a bit twisted.

Quite a day, quite a day.

MB1
Married to a riding fool.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Love the rooster shot*

And I always get confused when I see your wife without her riding gear on .


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

MB1 said:


> About this time of the year Miss M and her youngest sister get the urge to do a lot of riding. A whole lot of riding.


Hmm. Is there a time when you all _don't_ feel like doing a lot of riding?

Looks like beautiful country there. Nice post.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi MB
Was beginning to think that you'd taken up fulltime pro photography and given up on silly ol' bike riding...

Had to smile at "Landis Rd". Yesterday, running up some idle miles, I was on the edge of the Disaster of Columbia and not too far from the MB Castle grounds when I espied "Hoban Rd".

Must go back with Ms S's compact picturebox and record that one. Strange place for a tribute for one of England's best pro sprinters though ...

Keep up the good photography

Regards

Dereck


----------

